# Externe Festplatte, plötzlich RAW statt NTFS-Format



## MomentInTime (24. März 2011)

*Externe Festplatte, plötzlich RAW statt NTFS-Format*

Gestern Nacht schloss ich meine externe Festplatte an meinen Not-PC, um ein Back-Up von dessen
Festplatte zu machen. Dieses Back-Up brauch' ich für meinen virtuellen Umzug auf einen neuen, flinken PC.

Ich steckte das Stromkabel erst mit einem Ende in die Festplatte, und dann mit dem anderen in die Steckdose.
Dabei machte es einen ganz leisen Knall bzw. ein Knistern... wie ein elektrischer Schlag oder überspringender
Funke sich anhört...

Dann stöpselte ich mit dem USB-Kabel die Festplatte an den PC.
Das Laufwerk wird erkannt, allerdings habe ich keinen Zugriff mehr auf dieses Laufwerk; klick ich drauf, erscheint
prompt die Fehlermeldung "Auf G:\ kann  nicht zugegriffen werden. Datei oder Verzeichnis ist beschädigt oder  nicht lesbar."
In den Eigenschaften wird die Speicherkapazität der externen Festplatte mit 0 bytes angegeben und statt
NTFS-Format wird steht da nun RAW.

Ja, wir wissen, was das heißt. Es sieht ganz schlecht aus. Doch zuvor einige Eckpunkte meines Anliegens:

Eckpunkte:
- *Ich will meine Daten auf der externen Festplatte erhalten/retten und auf diese externe Festplatte das besagte Back-Up
machen*
- Ich hab' momentan nur meinen Not-PC angeschlossen; die Festplatte umfasst nur 40 GB, die größtenteils belegt sind.
- Der Not-PC hat nur USB 1.1.
- Meine betroffene, externe Festplatte: Western Digitals Elements 1 TB Plug and Play USB 2.0
- Jene externe Festplatte wurde nach Erwerb vor gut einem 1 Jahr mit Back-ups halb voll gepackt, und dann sofort abgestöpselt und
wieder in den Karton eingepackt und an einen sicheren Ort verwahrt; insgesamt wurde diese vielleicht 3 mal angeschlossen,
um Daten zu übertragen; kurz: ich behandel' diese Festplatte therapiebedürftig-übertrieben wie ein rohes Ei.
- Ich hab' mich etwas in die Problematik eingelesen. ich hab' "chkdsk G: /f" ausgeführt, aber da passiert nichts.
Da wird nur einmal kurz ein 2-Zeiler eingeblendet und dann verschwindet das Fenster wieder. Ergebnisse bringt diese
Methode bei mir leider nicht hervor.
- Bei mir läuft schon seit fast 24 Stunden "TestDisk 6" durch; ich hab' auf eine Analyse meiner Festplatte geklickt,
die jetzt momentan bei 80 % ist. Was das mir bringen soll, weiß ich nicht.
- "TestDisk 6" hat die Größe meiner Festplatte richtig erkannt (1000 GB bzw. 931 GB).

Vielleicht ist einfach nur das Datei-Format zerschossen und kann irgendwie wiederhergestellt werden; ich kann mir nicht
vorstellen, dass die Platte im Arsch ist oder alle Daten auf ihr verschwunden sind.
*
Was soll/kann ich tun ?*

Ich hab' zur Not noch eine 2. externe Festplatte; brandneu, gleicher Hersteller wie zuvor, 2 TB.
Wenn alle Stricke reißen, kann ich das Not-PC-BackUp sicherlich auch auf diese raufbügeln.
Ich hab' aber keinen Bock drauf, dass mit der das gleiche wie mit der ersten passiert.
Im Nachhinein denk' ich wehmütig daran, dass ich die 1. ext. Festplatte doch in die Sicherheitssteckdosenleiste
mit An- und Ausschalter hätte reinstecken können; also - Steckdosenleiste ausschalten - Festplatte komplett verkabeln - Steckdosenleiste anschalten.
So werd' ich sicherheitshalber fortan auch nur noch mit meinen ext. Festplatten umgehen;
aber SCHEI?E man, das kann doch nicht angehen, dass da tatsächlich die Festplatte von so einem vollkommen
gängigem Anschließen wie ganz oben beschrieben geschrottet wurde !?
Diese Vorgehensweise "Gerät+Kabel => Buchse" ist vollkommen normal, ja mehr noch, vorschriftsgemäß für zahlreiche
Elektrogeräte und Lichtquellen.
Hinzu kommt noch, dass in der Anleitung kein Sterbenswörtchen (!) über irgendwelche Dinge verloren wurde,
auf die beim elektrischen Anschließen der Festplatte zu achten ist - ich hab' zuvor extra danach gesucht !

In Zukunft werd' ich meine Daten überall dreifach und vierfach kopieren und verteilen =( ... anders gibt's wohl keine
Datensicherheit...


Viele Grüße,
ein gefrusteter IronheadHaynes


----------



## Leandros (24. März 2011)

Die Platte ist aufkeinenfall zerstört. Da ist nur das Dateisystem verändert worden, kann man ohne Formatieren rückgängig machen. Schau mal bei Dr. Google rum


----------



## Jimini (24. März 2011)

*AW: Externe Festplatte, plötzlich RAW statt NTFS-Format*

Ich vermute mal, dass deine Partitionstabelle hin ist. Die Daten sind noch da, Windows kann aber nichts mit der Partition anfangen. In etwa so, wie wenn du den Haustürschlüssel im Schloss abbrichst - du kommst mit dem Schlosse nicht mehr rein, es ist aber noch alles da.
Mir ist sowas vor einigen Jahren mal mit einer 200GB-Platte passiert. Ich konnte so gut wie alles retten, war aber rund 20 Stunden damit beschäftigt, DVDs zu brennen, da ich auf meiner anderen Festplatte nur etwa 20 GB freien Speicherplatz hatte 
Du benötigst also zunächst einmal ein Medium, auf das du backuppen kannst. Danach suchst du dir ein entsprechendes Tool (siehe ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Faq - Datenrettung + TestDisk-Anleitung ) und liest die Daten aus.

MfG Jimini


----------



## MomentInTime (25. März 2011)

*AW: Externe Festplatte, plötzlich RAW statt NTFS-Format*

Ja, wie ist's bis jetzt weiter gelaufen...

Ich hab' wie bereits erwähnt über TestDisk eine Analyse durchgeführt.
Ergebnis:

Es wurde die einzige Partition der Festplatte gefunden und mit
"structure ok" befunden.

Im Anschluss wird einem oftmals angeraten "p" zu drücken, um alle
Dateien der Partition aufzulisten bzw. dargestellt zu bekommen.

Das funktioniert bei dieser Festplatte nicht und wird mit der Meldung
"testdisk can't open filesystem. filesystem seems damaged" quittiert.

Nach dem Schreiben der Partitionstabelle und anschließendem Neustart
wird die Festplatte auch nach wie vor nicht richtig erkannt.

Daraufhin führte ich "deeper search" aus, worauf sich das Gleiche
zutrug, wie zuvor beschrieben.

Als Nächstes ging ich in dem Menü mit "Analyse" nicht auf "Analyse", sondern
"Advanced", um die Boot Sektoren zu checken.
Dort kam raus, dass sowohl der Boot Sektor als auch dessen Backup OK sind
und entsprechend hieß es abschließend: "sectors are identical"

In dem "Advanced"-Bereich wählte ich dann "repair MFT", dem der Beschreibung
nach ein Check vorrausging.

Der Check ergab, dass bei mir beides, das MFT und dessen Backup korrupt sind:
"mft and mft mirror are bad failed to repair them"

Damit ist meiner Einschätzung nach bei TestDisk Ende im Gelände, weil die
für die erfolgreiche Dateisystem-Wiederherstellung unabdingbare Rekonstruktion
des MFTs entweder ein intaktes Backup oder für den Fall eines kaputten Backups
ein intaktes MFT benötigt. Wenn beide ungünstigen Fälle vorliegen - was selten
der Fall ist - kann man die Reperatur des Dateiformats wohl abharken und sich
fortan der Datenrettung widmen.

Und das alles nur, weil ich dieses Stromkabel zuerst mit einem Ende an die
Festplatte angeschlossen habe, und dann mit dem anderen Ende, das so einen
Klotz dran hat, in die Wand-Steckdose gesteckt habe *kopfschüttel*...

Ich werd' jetzt folgendermaßen vorgehen; falls es Verbesserungsvorschläge hierzu
gibt, nur zu:

Ich werde auf meine Marken-Steckdosenleiste mit An- und Ausschalter, EMI/RFI-Filter
und Überspannungsschutz von Brennenstuhl warten - auf dass der Name nicht Programm
ist ^^ -, meine unbestimmt-alte No Name-Steckdosenleiste mit An- und Ausschalter
dagegen austauschen.

Alles ausschalten und vom Stromanschluss abziehen, die externe neue, unbenutzte 2TB-Festplatte
und die ext. Festplatte mit dem kaputten Dateisystem mitsamt meines Not-Rechners an die
neue Steckdosenleiste anstöpseln, und anschließend nachdem alles verkabelt ist den Strom von
Schalter zu Schalter freischalten.

Dann werd' ich über den USB 1.1 meines Not-Rechners die Daten der alten ext. Festplatte mit
irgendeinem Programm komplett zur neuen ext. Festplatte rüber tragen.

Anschließend dann noch ein Back-Up der System-Festplatte rauf und dann endlich umziehen...

Horror...


Viele Grüße,
IronheadHaynes


----------

